# Romania’s answer to the Hummer



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

http://autos.yahoo.com/blogs/motoramic/romania-answer-hummer-prepares-end-world-204815032.html
On sale now in all my dealers,artydance:


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Be fun as long as everyone else realized that they needed to stay the hell off the roads whenever I wanted to go driving in my toy I don't think it plays well with other traffic ont eh roadways looks like it might be a bit wide for roads around here


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Looks like the took a hummer and did a small amount of body work and added bigger tires. Less of their answer to the hummer and more their clone of the hummer.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_t...vehicle_is_perfect_for_zombie_apocalypse.html



> This according to the Ghe-O Motors website, which describes the company as "the place where the pure philosophy about the racing and driving experience are expressed in the best way possible." Wait, racing? It goes on: "Uninfluenced by strictly commercial or a too fashionable manner, we are free to imagine vehicles that will force your imagination to the edges."


I want to know what engine options are available. It's a worthless hunk of metal if it tosses a rod at 2,000 miles or won't start.

http://www.topgear.com/uk/car-news/ghe-o-motors-rescue-truck-2013-10-14


> No word on the drivetrain, but we're told the "heavy duty transmission" gets lockable axles and is powered by petrol engines with outputs ranging from 340bhp to 500bhp, or diesel units producing between 218bhp and 304bhp. Should you be a member of a military outfit, you can add electromagnetic and water protection too.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

*I WANT TWO!!*


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I'd drive it.


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

Doesn't look like they borrowed much from the Hummer, other than a box shaped body. This is a large, solid axle 4x4 with big tires. The brief shot of the Mattracks conversion on the rear was interesting.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

LincTex said:


> http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_t...vehicle_is_perfect_for_zombie_apocalypse.html
> 
> I want to know what engine options are available. It's a worthless hunk of metal if it tosses a rod at 2,000 miles or won't start.
> 
> http://www.topgear.com/uk/car-news/ghe-o-motors-rescue-truck-2013-10-14


It comes with a gasoline or diesel engine, and the various iterations top out at either 500 hp or 340 hp, respectively.


----------



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

Any idea of the cost?


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

http://www.ghe-o.com/rescue---utility.html
a good m151 will do wheelies around this big box of bolts  but for right now is been marketed for military/rescue only.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

TheLazyL said:


> It comes with a gasoline or diesel engine, and the various iterations top out at either 500 hp or 340 hp, respectively.


I got that.....

Doesn't say anywhere WHO makes the donks that are available...


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

It looks like a little like the Batmobile to me. Where do I get one?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Handle the "hand of God", "Anythin Mother Nature can hand out" (er there bouts fer a quote). Nope, it be a nice piecea equipment, buy I've seen somea what God an Ma Nature can do an it ain't big enough fer them statements. I thin it needs a bit more aggressive tread on them tires. Seemed ta slip a fair amount. Like the fact it'll float, but then so do most monster trucks.

I'd hate ta have ta put fuel in that thin. Sure it gotsa place in the rescue world, just not supper practical in a urban enviroment. Out in the sticks it's prolly do real nice.

I like it, just other vehicles be better suited fer most rescue work. Over there I'll be it do just fine.


----------

